# Argo and Duck Hunting.



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I know it is illegal to hunt off an argo on shore(unless your disabled), but does anyone know if it is legal to hunt off of one in the water(assuming your not in motion or under power)? My thought is that it would be considered watercraft and therefore be legal.. Anyone have any idea? Thank's 

I just found this site and It has already improved my experience in the outdoors. Great Site!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Zofchak...Welcome to the site. It is the best site for hunters in Michigan with a great bunch of guys too.

Back to your question. When the argo is in the water you are correct, it's the same thing as a watercraft and as long as it's not under power and not in motion you could hunt from it.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Silly question: What's an argo?


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

> _Originally posted by kroppe _
> *Silly question: What's an argo? *



Kroppe:

An Argo is an amphibious all terrain vehicle that can set you back a few bucks

http://www.argoatv.com/


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks fishandhunt.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

On DNR lands where it is posted "no motorized vehicles", I assume an Argo is also prohibited. If that is true, I have two questions then:

1) In the state managed waterfowl areas, the Argo is the same as a boat when it is in the water, like in the ditches. But once you come to a cross over and you have to go over the dike to keep going up the ditch, is it now a motorized vehicle? The question is, can you cross over dry ground when using the ditches?

2) In the state managed waterfowl areas, many of the crop fields are flooded or partially flooded during the hunting season. Does a flooded crop field qualify as a body of water, or is it land? If it's water, then how deep does the water have to be to be considered water? If there's only 6 inches of water like in some of these fields, is this a boat or a motorized vehicle? In other words, could you enter a flooded crop field from the parking lot with an argo?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

#1. Without starting it drag it over the ****, same way you would have to do it in a boat.

#2. Have you ever seen a boat used in those same areas? If the wheels are on the ground and you are moving because of traction with the ground it is no longer a boat, it is a wheeled vehicle.

You must treat it the same way you would a boat if you want it to be considered a boat. The only difference is that an Argo, by statute, is designed and advertised to be operated mainly on land with additional posibilities so it is registered as an ORV and not a boat.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/stcf_harsens.pdf Page 2 

Not to say it's not different else where.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You are exactly correct Big Frank. It the rules for a particular area specifically state you can not use certain types of vehicles, then you can not.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Glad to see that some of the DNR managed areas have addressed the issue in their rules. Good clarification....thanks.


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

boehr said:


> #1. Without starting it drag it over the ****, same way you would have to do it in a boat.
> 
> #2. Have you ever seen a boat used in those same areas? If the wheels are on the ground and you are moving because of traction with the ground it is no longer a boat, it is a wheeled vehicle.
> 
> You must treat it the same way you would a boat if you want it to be considered a boat. The only difference is that an Argo, by statute, is designed and advertised to be operated mainly on land with additional posibilities so it is registered as an ORV and not a boat.


What about motorized winches that people use to pull dikes? If that is attached to a boat doesnt that make it a motorized vehicle?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Argo Use on State Land


----------

